

Meet the Scary Little Security Robot That's Patrolling Silicon Valley - bootload
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3049708/meet-the-scary-little-security-robot-thats-patrolling-silicon-valley

======
ablation
Is there a formula for the amount of time it takes between creating a new
robot/drone/automated system and when somebody tries to arm it?

